# Saiga 12 trick out



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

All,

Been looking at my Saiga 12 safe queen for over a year now.

Have been waiting for the right time to take action on getting this thing ready for some 3 gun or combat shooting.

Recently been promoted (demoted?) back to automotive and will be home a LOT more with access to a bridgeport, lathe and my own welding equipment.

Have looked here and an got a "tad" exicited!

www.randrtargets.com

Compliance to the Federal mandates seems easy to me as lots of folks are doing this work with a dremel.

NOT the quality of R and R of course.

But just upgrades to a pistol grip, nicer stock and enhanced functioning with lighter loads.

Am looking for the following advice in all's opinion:
*
BEST kit for adjustable stock and forend kit-*

*BEST enhancements for lighter load reliability-*

*BEST way OR source to shorten barrel and add compensator/muzzle break?-*

*Anyone here ever try the R and R upgrades on their own?-*


Have Two MTD 20 round drums that function flawlessly in my stock gun, and it really is a treat to fire stuff up with some slugs or buck in these volumes.

However after seeing the drop free mags from R and R, I am wondering if tricking out One(1) for this, and then buying another for drum use may be a cool winter project?

Your answers/replies are greatly appreciated!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

Not sure if they make one for the Saiga but that Knox stock is nice. My buddy has one on his 870 HD and its actually comfortable to shoot with heavy loads.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Contact the boys at mi3gun.com as I know there are some tricked out scatter guns being shot with these boys.


----------

